# Is there an insect killer safe for torts?



## Camirdra (Sep 11, 2012)

I need to bring my hibiscus plants indoors (along with all the other house plants we put out in the summer) and can't find any info on a safe way to get rid of any bugs they may have acquired over the warmer months, can't have bugs in the house. We usually use a systemic insect killer on all the plants before bringing them indoors, but we weren't feeding any of them to the torts. I will put the plants in the garage if I have to rather than spraying them but thought I'd see if anyone has any ideas??? (don't want to bring earwigs, pillbugs, spiders and whatnot in the house.

Thanks!!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know of anything except maybe spraying with some water with a few drops of dish detergent like you would on rose bushes to get rid of aphids. I will look forward to comments from others also as I will be trying to bring some things inside too.


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 11, 2012)

Dish soap works well on roses for aphids but what I really want to get rid of are the critters in the soil. We were lucky this year and had very few aphids  Hopefully someone will know a solution... I suppose if I have to I can re-pot them and rinse the roots, they are sturdy enough for it but I'd rather not.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 12, 2012)

I found one at the local hardware store. It is citrus and supposedly safe around infants and animals. I've been using it in the tortoise houses for ants, and haven't killed my tortoises yet. I don't have the bottle here in front of me, but I THINK its called Orange Guard. Yeah...that's it:

http://www.orangeguard.com/


----------



## mctlong (Sep 12, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I found one at the local hardware store. It is citrus and supposedly safe around infants and animals. I've been using it in the tortoise houses for ants, and haven't killed my tortoises yet. I don't have the bottle here in front of me, but I THINK its called Orange Guard. Yeah...that's it:
> 
> http://www.orangeguard.com/



This is what I use in and around my tort enclosures to keep out termites and the other little pests that invest substrate. It doesn't kill bugs (unfortunately), but it does repel them. 

I've never tried spraying it directly on the plants (too afraid that the acidity might be too high).


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Sep 12, 2012)

Probably have to repot them with fresh soil and shake out the bug ridden soil. Should help some for those that dwell in the soil itself.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 12, 2012)

Try letting the soil dry out to the point of the leaves starting to wilt, bugs like moisture and most will leave for better accommodations.


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 16, 2012)

They wilt way before the soil gets dried out, they love wet roots! I'll just rinse the roots out and fully re-pot them. But the orange guard is good to know about, I'll use it next year before I put them back outside. Thanks!


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 16, 2012)

You can also use Diatomacious Earth. I use it all the time for fire ants, all around my torts and horses.

www.richsoil.com/diatomaceous-earth.jsp


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 16, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks Shellysmom!


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 21, 2012)

So, I went and got Diatomacious Earth. The bag was WAAAAY more than i'll ever use so my mom has decided to use it  Got her away from chemicals! Yeah!! lol!


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 21, 2012)

Camirdra said:


> So, I went and got Diatomacious Earth. The bag was WAAAAY more than i'll ever use so my mom has decided to use it  Got her away from chemicals! Yeah!! lol!



Yay!!


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 21, 2012)

You can use Beneficial Nematodes. They are harmless around animals, even down to earth worms, so the pill bugs might still be safe! But they will get rid of soil dwelling critters like fungus gnats, those annoying flying bugs.
http://hirts-gardens.hostedbywebsto...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12
These can be mixed right into the soil and moistened.
Spiders and such can be removed with a gentle spray of water.


----------

